# Which [Las Vegas] Casino for An Extra Night?



## Cindala (Jan 28, 2011)

We are planning on adding an extra night (or two:whoopie after our stay at Marriott's Grand Chateau.
Which would you say is a "Can't be missed" experience, other than the Wynn or Venetian which I think will be priced too high?
Of these, which would you choose: Bellagio, Cesar's, MGM, Mirage, or Paris?


----------



## beanie (Jan 29, 2011)

When we added a couple of nights to our MGC exchange a couple of yrs ago we decided to do it downtown and booked the golden nuggett and we enjoyed that . I don't think the venetian is as overpriced as bellgio and ceasers would be so I would probably go with that or paris myself .


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 30, 2011)

The South Point hands down. Very good hotel with excellent rates. Great casino, lots of good restaurant options.

http://www.southpointcasino.com/


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2011)

We stayed at the Wynn on a fabulous promo deal in Oct.  I think it was around $100 a night for a strip view suite on the 19th floor.  It wouldn't hurt to call and ask.

I second John's suggestion for the South Point, although it's out past the airport - it's not in the thick of things.  They have a free shuttle that leaves from outside Forever 21, across the street from the Wynn.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2011)

Check www.bookit.com for some good deals.  Sometimes they'll have a "mystery" resort at a great value. We got the Vdara in City Center for $80 for my birthday on Jan. 20.  It was advertised as a new hotel in City Center, so I knew we couldn't go wrong. 

Once you see something you want, check the hotel's website.  I just reserved The Venetian for my husband's birthday and it was a few dollars cheaper than bookit.com at the Venetian website.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 2, 2011)

The Bellagio sent me an email with a special code for a rate that is pretty good.
We like the idea of being centrally located on the strip and not far on one end or the other. Is there a "wow" factor staying here?

Could get a decent rate at the Wynn actually, but for the basic room, no view. Read a review that we won't get the same level of service in a basic room there. Is that true? We thought the location was not as good though.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 2, 2011)

Cindala said:


> The Bellagio sent me an email with a special code for a rate that is pretty good.
> We like the idea of being centrally located on the strip and not far on one end or the other. Is there a "wow" factor staying here?
> 
> Could get a decent rate at the Wynn actually, but for the basic room, no view. Read a review that we won't get the same level of service in a basic room there. Is that true? We thought the location was not as good though.



I would take the Bellagio hands down over the Wynn because of the location. The Bellagio is one of the nicest hotels. It was a Wynn property before Steve Wynn sold it to MGM.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 2, 2011)

there is also the brand new cosmopolitan.

what are your dates?

seems american express platinum are getting free night offer at wynncore again. (first night in two night stay)


----------



## Cindala (Feb 2, 2011)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> what are your dates?



Thur. June 30 to Sat. July 2, 2011


----------



## ricoba (Feb 3, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Thur. June 30 to Sat. July 2, 2011



You have lots of time to book.  I'd wait closer to the date for summer sales.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the Mirage and Ceasars but you cannot go wrong at any of the resorts you suggested.


----------



## mrrick (Feb 3, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The South Point hands down. Very good hotel with excellent rates. Great casino, lots of good restaurant options.
> 
> http://www.southpointcasino.com/



The Mandalay Bay Hotel is considered by many to be at the very south end of the 'Strip'. South Point is 7 miles south of the Mandalay Bay.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 3, 2011)

Of these three...Bellagio, Venetian or Palazzo.....which would you choose?


----------



## gymjudge (Feb 3, 2011)

Bellagio hands down.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 3, 2011)

mrrick said:


> The Mandalay Bay Hotel is considered by many to be at the very south end of the 'Strip'. South Point is 7 miles south of the Mandalay Bay.



I am well aware of that as I know Las Vegas like the back of my hand. I assumed that the OP was not necessarily looking to be on the strip as their week at Marriott's Grand Chateau is just 1/2 block off the mid-strip.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 3, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Of these three...Bellagio, Venetian or Palazzo.....which would you choose?



As I said earlier, Bellagio definitely.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd pick the Venetian. My son works there at the front desk so I'm prejudiced that way! But, we are staying there for my husband's birthday and seeing The Phantom of the Opera. Can't wait!


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 4, 2011)

Door to door it is 5-1/2 miles.  Not 7.  Not even if you long haul via I-15.



mrrick said:


> The Mandalay Bay Hotel is considered by many to be at the very south end of the 'Strip'. South Point is 7 miles south of the Mandalay Bay.


----------



## sammy (Feb 4, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Of these three...Bellagio, Venetian or Palazzo.....which would you choose?



I've stayed at Venetian and Bellagio...
Venetian has much nicer rooms; better poker room; 
Bellagio has better crepes , but otherwise, I'd go for Venetian


----------



## sammy (Feb 4, 2011)

Cindala said:


> We are planning on adding an extra night (or two:whoopie after our stay at Marriott's Grand Chateau.
> Which would you say is a "Can't be missed" experience, other than the Wynn or Venetian which I think will be priced too high?
> Of these, which would you choose: Bellagio, Cesar's, MGM, Mirage, or Paris?



I have only stay at Bellagio on your list which I like....however I prefer Venetian.  Basically, Bellagio has a lovely indoor courtyard and a fantastic dessert bar with fabulous crepes and much more, but I prefer the rooms (large and elegant and suite-like), casino (better tables, better poker), and location of Venetian (shopping mall, other more casual gaming spots)  A LOT more.  

I will, however be staying at the Mirage in 2 weeks and can compare if you can wait.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 4, 2011)

sammy said:


> I've stayed at Venetian and Bellagio...
> Venetian has much nicer rooms; better poker room;
> Bellagio has better crepes , but otherwise, I'd go for Venetian



Looking at the room pictures online, the Venetian and Palazzo look appealing because of the suite setup with a living room area. Gambling options really don't really matter. We are not big gamblers and would just walk to where we want to play.  

My initial impression of the Venetian last trip was that it was almost two big, too much of a tourist attraction with a lot of visitors traveling through. This can take away from the ambiance of the location. Which is why I asked about the Palazzo as well since it seems to be set aside from the hubbub of the Venetian.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 4, 2011)

ricoba said:


> You have lots of time to book.  I'd wait closer to the date for summer sales.



I got an email rate at the Bellagio for $149 for both that Thursday and Friday night before July 4th. (Rate there is contingent on the day you check in rather than individual day rates.) Can I do better than that rate for that level of hotel if I waited closer to the trip?


----------



## Cindala (Feb 4, 2011)

gymjudge said:


> Bellagio hands down.





John Cummings said:


> As I said earlier, Bellagio definitely.



Didn't spend more than an hour here last trip getting gelato, but the Bellagio had a classy feel and a different vibe that I think my family would like.
(Notice my Italian themed choices? DH is Italian American. :hysterical: )


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Which is why I asked about the Palazzo as well since it seems to be set aside from the hubbub of the Venetian.


 I asked my son what he thought of the two, and he said the Palazzo would have a lot of people walking around there, as well, because it is also a casino. There is a third component called the   Venezia  that doesn't seem to get as much publicity as the Venetian and the Palazzo. It is a separate hotel tower and doesn't have a casino but has a private courtyard. He said it would be quieter there.

You might wait until closer to summer to make your reservation as the rates seem to reflect whether or not there are conventions or events going on during the dates you'll want.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2011)

Cindala said:


> Didn't spend more than an hour here last trip getting gelato, but the Bellagio had a classy feel and a different vibe that I think my family would like.
> (Notice my Italian themed choices? DH is Italian American. :hysterical: )



One of the reasons, I would pick the Bellagio is because of location. It is right in the heart of everything. I never get tired of watching and listening to the Bellagio's free water show.

I will have to disagree on the gelato. I am an ice cream fanatic and don't like gelato at all. We had some at the Bellagio a few months ago. I was looking for ice cream but all I could find was gelato everywhere. Even our local Harrah's Rincon Casino resort has replaced their ice cream with gelato in the buffet. A lot of people have complained about it.


----------



## Cindala (Feb 5, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> One of the reasons, I would pick the Bellagio is because of location. It is right in the heart of everything. I never get tired of watching and listening to the Bellagio's free water show.



Yes, I agree the location of the Bellagio is perfect and the water show is beautiful!



John Cummings said:


> I will have to disagree on the gelato. I am an ice cream fanatic and don't like gelato at all.



I too am not crazy over gelato and would pick ice cream as my choice any day of the week. (Waitressed at Howard Johnson's through college....28 flavors, made all the sundaes, splits, cones, shakes, etc... it's in my blood!) But you are right, most places we noticed last trip offered gelato over ice cream as a dessert/treat option. I guess it's the 'trendy' thing right now.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 5, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I would take the Bellagio hands down over the Wynn because of the location. The Bellagio is one of the nicest hotels. It was a Wynn property before Steve Wynn sold it to MGM.



I agree the Bellagio is a great location.  We just left the new Aria Resort and it was very nice much better than the Ventian Resort.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2011)

Cindala said:


> I too am not crazy over gelato and would pick ice cream as my choice any day of the week. (Waitressed at Howard Johnson's through college....28 flavors, made all the sundaes, splits, cones, shakes, etc... it's in my blood!) But you are right, most places we noticed last trip offered gelato over ice cream as a dessert/treat option. I guess it's the 'trendy' thing right now.



I hope that it is a trend that will be short lived. Of course I can always get a banana split with REAL ice cream at the South Point. I had one of the best banana splits I have ever eaten at the South Point.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 5, 2011)

John, where in South Point for the banana split? We will be there for my fibro treatment in a couple weeks.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> John, where in South Point for the banana split? We will be there for my fibro treatment in a couple weeks.
> Liz



Kate's Korner. It is an old fashioned Ice Cream Parlor. Here is a link to it.

http://www.southpointcasino.com/dining/quick-bites.php


----------



## Karen G (Feb 15, 2011)

Having just returned from our fabulous night at The Venetian I wanted to post on this thread again. Our suite was great--we were on the 33rd floor looking south down the Strip. We could see the Bellagio fountains from our window.  We also walked over and checked out the Venezia. It is connected to the Venetian by a sky bridge on the 10th floor and it is really elegant. The pool and gardens were lovely.

We so enjoyed The Phantom of the Opera, and thought it was better than the performances we had seen on Broadway and in Vancouver, B.C. This morning when we walked a short distance on the Strip we passed one of the half price ticket booths and noticed that The Phantom was available with prices of $64-$84, which is a great.  The costumes, staging, special effects, chandelier, and performers were just amazing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 15, 2011)

Liz,
If you walk from the back of the casino to the front, it is to the right of the main entrance.

Fern



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> John, where in South Point for the banana split? We will be there for my fibro treatment in a couple weeks.
> Liz


----------



## Cindala (Feb 16, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Having just returned from our fabulous night at The Venetian I wanted to post on this thread again. Our suite was great--we were on the 33rd floor looking south down the Strip. We could see the Bellagio fountains from our window.  We also walked over and checked out the Venezia. It is connected to the Venetian by a sky bridge on the 10th floor and it is really elegant. The pool and gardens were lovely.
> 
> We so enjoyed The Phantom of the Opera, and thought it was better than the performances we had seen on Broadway and in Vancouver, B.C. This morning when we walked a short distance on the Strip we passed one of the half price ticket booths and noticed that The Phantom was available with prices of $64-$84, which is a great.  The costumes, staging, special effects, chandelier, and performers were just amazing. I highly recommend it.



Thanks for the information Karen! It sounds like you had a great time!
I did book 3 rooms for 3 nights at the Bellagio using the code that I was emailed. It was a good deal and I didn't want to pass it up. It is a refundable deposit if I find a better price. We are still up in the air with some plans; who is definitely traveling with us, are we leaving a day later or earlier, etc. so I feel I have to plan for all options and have a contingency plan. 
I'll have to keep the 'Phantom' in mind when we are planning what shows we want to see.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 21, 2011)

*Bellagio is the Best*

Plus you can usually book the best tickets for the Celine Show which is coming back.The pool area is fantastic and the buffet food for lunch has many different items.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 21, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> Plus you can usually book the best tickets for the Celine Show which is coming back.The pool area is fantastic and the buffet food for lunch has many different items.



What has Celine got to do with the Bellagio? Her show is at Caesar's Palace. The Bellagio is an MGM property and Caesar's Palace is owned by Harrah's. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Cindala (Feb 23, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Having just returned from our fabulous night at The Venetian I wanted to post on this thread again. Our suite was great--we were on the 33rd floor looking south down the Strip. We could see the Bellagio fountains from our window.  We also walked over and checked out the Venezia. It is connected to the Venetian by a sky bridge on the 10th floor and it is really elegant. The pool and gardens were lovely.
> 
> We so enjoyed The Phantom of the Opera, and thought it was better than the performances we had seen on Broadway and in Vancouver, B.C. This morning when we walked a short distance on the Strip we passed one of the half price ticket booths and noticed that The Phantom was available with prices of $64-$84, which is a great.  The costumes, staging, special effects, chandelier, and performers were just amazing. I highly recommend it.



Karen, I've been looking into Phantom tickets. Is there any place you recommend to get them for the best prices? I can't see to get any regular tickets prices for our dates in  June. Maybe they don't have tickets out that far? Are there any discounts?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 23, 2011)

I just checked the half price ticket sellers and here's what they had yesterday. Of course, there's no guarantee they'll have the same thing when you come, but you could keep checking from time to time.

Ticketmaster shows availability in June here on their calendar. Just click forward to June.

You can also check on the Venetian website for specials. They have one running for discounts in March and maybe later on they'll offer something in June.


----------

